# kernel warnings

## josephg

i don't seem to notice any issues as such, but it might be useful to understand if i can resolve any of these.. thanks in advance.

```
$ dmesg -l err

[  369.648348] [drm:0xf88c9f9b] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
```

```
$ dmesg -l warn

[    0.431054] pnp 00:00: disabling [io  0x164e-0x164f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1c.4 BAR 13 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    1.669015] pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

[    2.872017] pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

[    3.512079] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000047F (\PMBA) (20160831/utaddress-247)

[    3.512089] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000053B (\GPIO) (20160831/utaddress-247)

[    3.512097] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052F conflicts with OpRegion 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000053B (\GPIO) (20160831/utaddress-247)

[    3.512103] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[   10.130203] r8169 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   10.609308] sdhci-pci 0000:04:06.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[   10.610318] sdhci-pci 0000:04:06.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.

[   10.611005] sdhci-pci 0000:04:06.1: Will use DMA mode even though HW doesn't fully claim to support it.
```

----------

## saboya

I don't know about the error, but the ACPI warnings are quite common and usually can be ignored.

----------

## josephg

i still don't notice any issues or symptoms, and i can't really reproduce these errors or coincide with anything i'm doing.. i've been ignoring them all.

```
$ dmesg | tail

[ 5519.258843] input: CNF7051 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/input/input10

[ 5519.259354] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[ 5519.259356] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[ 6192.216191] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[10317.510426] [drm:0xf8925f9b] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun

[10654.761891] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

[12574.951500] [drm:0xf8925f9b] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun

[14926.199071] [drm:0xf8925f9b] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun

[23678.320680] [drm:0xf8925f9b] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun

[25948.809850] [drm:0xf8925f9b] *ERROR* CPU pipe A FIFO underrun
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

did you update your bios?

Second you could manually fix your dsdt

ressource

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122145

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DSDT

MAy I ask which hardware we are talking about? type model, bios version, anythign else which reveals which hardware it is. Mostly main logic board matters

--

I am also curious of the output of e.g. sysrescue-cd + dmesg

Is this a genkernel?

----------

